# Please look into this 70K Gaming + Productivity build. Advice on ideal prices



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 2, 2015)

*Hey Guys.. I built this system from Amazon. The total price comes to Rs 70,000*
Will i get  for cheaper if i buy from local stores in New Delhi
I am in Mizoram so everything is expensive here, so i have to either order it online or make a visit to New Delhi to buy these

_So kindly tell me how much extra i am paying for buying from Amazon l, or how much i will save per item by buying from New Delhi_


SanDisk Internal SSD 120GB 2.5-Inch SDSSDA-120G-G25                  *3,749.00*
TVS-e Bharat Gold PS2 Wired Keyboard                                               *2,145.00*
Samsung LS22E390HS 21.5 inch LED Monitor                                      *11,308.00*
Antec VP500PC 500W PSU *1,999.00*
Logitech G302 Gaming Mouse                                                                *3,090.00*
WD Blue 1 TB Desktop Hard Drive                                                              *4,375.00*
Gigabyte B85M-D3H Intel ATX Motherboard USB 3.0, SATA 3                   *5,566.00*
Intel Core i5-4460 Processor 6M Cache, up to 3.40 GHz                          )  *13,899.00
*2GB GTX 960 Gigabyte GV-N960IXOC-2GD                                                 *16,499.00
*DEEPCOOL KENDOMEN TI MID TOWER COMPUTER CASE (BLACK) *4,175.00
*Kingston FURY Memory - 8GB Module - DDR3 1866MHz CL10 DIMM      *3,349.00*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

Answer this Questionnaire:*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html

We can help you get the cheapest possible prices either from online or Offline(from Delhi) if you can fill the Questionnaire 1st...


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 3, 2015)

I dont want to fill the questionnaire

i didnt ask what components i want

i am just asking about the difference in pricing from local market and online shop!!!!


----------



## hitesh (Sep 3, 2015)

You can get a GTX 960 for 15k locally, so you save 1.5k there

Similarly you can save 2k on the i5

All in all you can at least save 7k. Hope that answers your question


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 3, 2015)

you can save upto 10k by buying locally...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2015)

*www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf
this is the cheapest you will get in Delhi/anywhere in India(excluding online offers etc).


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2015)

Buying from Amazon puts the price at 70k = Cost1

now ask in your local PC market about the prices. = Cost2

you will get the Delhi/other place prices here = Cost3

add the train fare + hotel/food/misc expenses to the delhi = Expense1

now, if [ Cost3 + Expense1] < Cost1 or Cost2 then buy from Delhi.
else buy from Amazon or locally depending on Cost1 > Cost2. 



Simple


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 4, 2015)

*Budget - 70k*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 4440*11,500**Motherboard*MSI H97 PC Mate*6,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1866Mhz*3,300**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5*26,000**Power Supply*Antec VP550P*3,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03*4,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**SSD*Sandisk 120GB SSD*3,800**Monitor*Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS*8,400**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle*2,500**Mouse*Included in combo*0**Total**73,700*

All above prices are Kolkata Local Market Prices...
Get if you can get cheaper in your local area market or else better go to Kolkata and buy...


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 6, 2015)

thanks a lot for your inputs 

My parents have a flat in New Delhi, Vasant Kunj, My cousin stays there, so living/eating expenses will be saved.... but still...i feel so cheated buying from online stores knowing people in Metro cities are gonna save up so much money compared to me


----------



## warfreak (Sep 7, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Buying from Amazon puts the price at 70k = Cost1
> 
> now ask in your local PC market about the prices. = Cost2
> 
> ...



That's some fine piece of math son! 

IMO nothing beats the comfort of having stuff delivered to your doorsteps compared going going on a trip all the way to a metro and coming back lugging around all the sh!t. I live in a metro and the cheapest computer dealers are hardly 30 minutes from my home. Still I prefer to have stuff delivered as long as the difference in cost associated is not too much. But then again, its just me.

Ultimately it's your call whether the money saved is worth the extra effort.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 8, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> thanks a lot for your inputs
> 
> My parents have a flat in New Delhi, Vasant Kunj, My cousin stays there, so living/eating expenses will be saved.... but still...i feel so cheated buying from online stores knowing people in Metro cities are gonna save up so much money compared to me


But if delivery is free, then why not opt for online? The mrp will be same across India, right?

Even if delivery is not free, it will a flat rate courier charge across India. Applicable for amazon, flipkart, snapdeal etc..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 8, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf
> this is the cheapest you will get in Delhi/anywhere in India(excluding online offers etc).



seriously dude those prices are amazing.......


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> But if delivery is free, then why not opt for online? The mrp will be same across India, right?
> 
> Even if delivery is not free, it will a flat rate courier charge across India. Applicable for amazon, flipkart, snapdeal etc..



MRP is same but selling price varies and sometimes, by a lot.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> MRP is same but selling price varies and sometimes, by a lot.



i meant the price and deals you see in Amazon/FK/SD will be the same across India. Only issue will be delivery if OP lives in a remote area.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 25, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf
> this is the cheapest you will get in Delhi/anywhere in India(excluding online offers etc).


One guy said C2C prices are a bit higher than SMC Computers. All are Nehru Place shops.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2015)

prices are almost same at SMC,computer empire & C2C for commonly available parts(processors,mobos etc),difference may be under Rs.100 for most cases.C2C marks are kind of a benchmark & theirs is the only price list available online among these 3 shops(C2C price list excludes 2.5-5% service tax).


----------

